# Man dies of injuries in beating at Dennys



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

http://telegram.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061016/NEWS/610160489/1116
*
Man dies of injuries in beating*

Four charged after incident at restaurant

* By Shaun Sutner TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF
[email protected]
*

* 
WORCESTER- * A 36-year-old Marlboro man died early yesterday, shortly after a brawl inside Denny's restaurant on Lincoln Street.

Police said the man had been hit in the head with a chair and then kicked and punched as he lay on the floor -as patrons of the all-night restaurant watched.

The man was treated at the scene and pronounced dead in the hospital a half-hour after the 4 a.m. attack, according to Sgt. Gary Quitadamo, a detective. The man's name was being withheld last night while police notified his family.  

The fight involved two groups of diners and apparently began after some in the group of assailants made comments about two female customers as the victim's group left the restaurant, Sgt. Quitadamo said.

"Words were exchanged, possibly about the treatment of two female patrons," he said.

Within a half-hour of the melee, police officers arrested four suspects, all Worcester men who live in the same three-decker at 112 Beaver Brook Parkway.

They are: Luis Z. Bravo Jr., 35; brothers Armando D. Caceres, 19, and Maico R. Caceres, 21; and Carlos H. Terreros, 22.

All four have been charged with murder; assault and battery with a dangerous weapon; and affray, or starting a fight in a public place.

They were held without bail and are scheduled to be arraigned today in Central District Court.

Patrol officers arrived four minutes after being called and discovered the victim unconscious on the floor, Sgt. Quitadamo said.

The officers saw a white BMW sport utility vehicle speeding away from the restaurant, at 494 Lincoln St. The suspects had apparently been chased to the BMW by patrons, which helped delay their escape, the sergeant said.

The officers stopped the SUV and detained Mr. Bravo and Maico Caceres, who were quickly identified by witnesses from the restaurant, police said.

Police then got information that two more suspects had been seen running nearby on Oriol Drive and going in and out of the woods. Officers stopped a livery car in the area and discovered Mr. Terreros and Armando Caceres, who fit a description that had been circulated, in the back seat of the Lincoln Town Car, Sgt. Quitadamo said. They were also positively identified.

Detectives and members of the police evidence recovery team arrived and started an investigation. Detectives who are continuing the investigation said they are looking into whether the restaurant had surveillance cameras and if the fight was recorded, among other things.

Officers Mark Jolin and David Rojas, who were among the first officers on the scene, stopped the SUV, Sgt. Quitadamo said. Officer Patrick Harrington stopped the livery car near the Best Western Executive Inn and Suites on Oriol Drive.

A woman who came to the door of the Caceres brothers' third-floor apartment yesterday afternoon said she is the girlfriend of Armando Caceres.

The woman, Stephanie Lopez, an 18-year-old college student, said she knew little of what happened, other than that she had heard there was a fight.

"He's not like that," she said of Mr. Caceres.

The restaurant was closed yesterday morning. A note taped to the door said the establishment would reopen at 3 p.m.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Man dies of injuries in beating*

This is the update I found to the article. 
http://telegram.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061016/ALERT01/61016001

*Denny's victim sought to help other diners*

*
TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF
*

* 
WORCESTER- * Minutes before he was beaten to death at Denny's restaurant early yesterday, Jose Alvarado of Marlboro had apparently come to the aid of a group of women sitting nearby.

According to police, it appears that Mr. Alvarado was sitting with three acquaintances when a second group of diners - four men - began making unwelcome comments to the group of women.

Mr. Alvarado, 36, was beaten to death in an ensuing brawl. Police said Mr. Alvarado was struck with a chair and kicked and punched while on the ground.

Police were summoned to the all-night restaurant at 494 Lincoln St. about 4 a.m. Sunday. Police today identified Mr. Alvarado as the victim.

"The victim and his party befriended these females in order to shield the women from the verbal insults of these men," Worcester police said in a statement.

As the group of insulted women left the restaurant, Mr. Alvarado and his friend - another man and two women - became the focus of the verbal abuse, police said.

"The victim and a male companion were then set upon by the four members of this group which culminated in the victim being struck by a restaurant chair by one of the four," the statement said.

Four Worcester men have been charged with the murder of Mr. Alvarado.

About noon today, two of the defendants were arraigned in Central District Court, amid heavy security. Luis Bravo, 35, and Carolos Terreros, 22, pleaded not guilty and were ordered held without bail.

The two other defendants are slated to be arraigned this afternoon. They are brothers Maico R. Caceres, 21, and Armando Caceres, 19. All four defendants are listed in court records as residents of 112 Beaver Brook Parkway.

Police have not identified which of the four defendants allegedly struck Mr. Alvarado with the chair.

Denny's closed for several hours after the brawl. Late last night, the Maine-based owner of the Worcester restaurant issued a statement on the matter:

"The safety and security of our customers and employees in our highest priority. That is why we are shocked and saddened by the tragic incident that occurred between guests in the Worcester restaurant earlier today. We at Denny's wish to offer our sincere condolences to those affected by this incident, and will be offering counseling to the employees of the restaurant and families to help them deal with this tragedy.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

1. are they 'undocummented immigrants'?
2. how can people just watch someone get beat to death? pathetic


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Nightstalker said:


> The woman, Stephanie Lopez, an 18-year-old college student, said she knew little of what happened, other than that she had heard there was a fight.
> 
> "He's not like that," she said of Mr. Caceres.


Apparently, he is.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

When I was younger, we all used to go down to that Dennys after going out to the clubs. The reason that we stopped going there late night is because it started to become the hang out for the scum of worcester and I've seen mulitple fights there. After a night of knocking back some liquid courage... guys would find a need to cause problems. I remember a few times i went down there and noticed they had a armed guard there. Gotta love the scum that the late night turn up


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

If a group of four attacked me, one with a chair, the threat would be neutralized very quickly. All it takes is starting enough fights - sooner or later someone is going to play the trump card


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

So it went from verbal abuse... to hitting with a chair... to death?
I am willing to bet he decided to be a tough guy and stand up for the group against the 4 hoodlums.
It is honorable that he stood up for the women and then the abuse shifted to his group -- and then he stood up for them. Maybe he should have just left or whatever. So he loses some pride, he still ahs his life.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Where I grew up or maybe its *WHEN*.... it was a common thing for a man to stand up for women, older people and the out numbered. Yup. Im generalizing but its just a friggin shame weve gotten away from that and yes sometimes you get hurt ( in the case of my friend in Carson City,he was killed) BUt far more often the "group" would back off. They used to call it chivalry.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey I am all for standing up for women or anyone in need of help. Shame on anyone who was in Denny's who didn't assist him when he was being killed. With that said, the group of women _had left_ which prompted the scumbags to focus their attention on him. I think this could have been alleviated had he just been the bigger man and walked out. Could I have "just walked out", probably not -- I am just monday morning quarterbacking. Don't mistake what I am saying though, the blame falls squarely on the four.


----------



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

Isn't there a case about a month ago where an old lady was crushed by her car in Quincy where her family stood and watch her get dragged by the car which rolled down a slope and crush her?

Most students now lack the ability to cope with emergency. I was in Watertown playing some tennis when a guy fell hard on his skateboard and everyone just watched.

After 10 minutes when the crowd got pretty big, I went to take a look and saw the young man bleeding from head. I was the one who called the ambulance, and none of the people there watching this did anything but watch. (There was at least 30 people)

The ambulance arrived and got the man into the hospital I guess. But it is really appaling that a lot of these people just stood around.

There is vandalism and theft on my street and the kids partying on the balcony and porch just ignored it as it was not their vehicles that were broken into. 

It is sad but a lot of people now either "don't care" or "don't want to be involved".


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

*Marlborough man beaten to death at Denny's*
 By *Norman Miller*/ Daily News Staff
Tuesday, October 17, 2006

*W*ORCESTER -- Four men beat a Marlborough man to death Sunday at a Denny's restaurant after he tried to defend a group of women being harassed by several men, authorities said yesterday.
Three of Jose Alvarado's accused killers, Luis Bravo, Carlos Terreros and Armando Caceres, all of Worcester, were ordered held without bail after they were arraigned in Worcester District Court yesterday.
A fourth suspect, Maico R. Caceres is scheduled to be arraigned today in the same court.
"We didn't do anything wrong," said a tearful Enid Vazquez, Alvarado's fiancee. "We came from Marlborough to eat breakfast and they killed him. He didn't have a chance to defend himself."
Several friends and family members of the victim, a father of two sons, 11 and 13, gathered in court and cried during the arraignment.
"I want to see them," said Alvarado's brother, Joseph Pena. "I want them to see his family. We didn't do anything. We were just trying to have a good time. They didn't know us, and we didn't know them."
According to police, Alvarado, 36, had gone to the Denny's Restaurant at 494 Lincoln St. a little before 4 a.m.
At one point, Alvarado, another man and two women tried to intercede when they saw four men harassing several women at the restaurant, police said.
Alvarado and his group befriended the women to try to get the men to stop harassing them, police said.
That's when the problems started, said prosecutor Larry Murphy.
"One individual (Maico Caceres) hit him in the head with a chair, and he fell onto a table," said Murphy. "He was put on the floor, and he was kicked repeatedly."
Murphy said the police responded to the Denny's a little after 4 a.m. to find Alvarado on the floor with a severe head injury. He was taken to the UMass-Memorial Medical Center where he was declared dead at 4:36 a.m.
The attackers sped away from the Denny's, and Bravo, 35, and Maico Caceres, 21, both of 112 Beaver Brook Parkway, were stopped soon after and arrested.
Later, on Oriol Drive, police found two men, Terreros, 22, and Armando Caceres, 19, also of 112 Beaver Brook Parkway, in the rear of a cab and arrested them.
Murphy requested the three men who were arraigned yesterday to be held without bail.
"They aren't the people who hit him with the chair, they are the kickers," Murphy said.
Terreros' attorney, Christopher LoConte, argued for $50,000 bail because his client has no prior record, while Bravo's lawyer, Anthony Salerno, said his client was a homeowner and business owner who had no record.
"These gentlemen were involved in the tail end of the fracas," Salerno said. Armando Caceres' lawyer, Margaret R. Guzman, did not argue for bail.
All four men are charged with murder, assault and battery with a dangerous weapon and affray, which is being involved in a large fight.
Alvarado's fiancee, Vazquez, said she had to tell her two children about their father being killed on Sunday. She said they were to be married next year, and they have been together for more than 12 years.
"He was just trying to calm down the situation," said Vazquez. "They were trying to pick a fight. He sacrificed himself. That's who he was."
(Norman Miller can be reached at 508-626-3823 or at [email protected]. )


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> 1. are they 'undocummented immigrants'?


Equadorians. Guess they better give Deval a ring and vamos to Cambridge...


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

Nightstalker said:


> When I was younger, we all used to go down to that Dennys after going out to the clubs. The reason that we stopped going there late night is because it started to become the hang out for the scum of worcester and I've seen mulitple fights there. After a night of knocking back some liquid courage... guys would find a need to cause problems. I remember a few times i went down there and noticed they had a armed guard there. Gotta love the scum that the late night turn up


I know of at least one shooting there late at night a few yrs back


----------

